
Use a Slack bot to deploy your app - rbanffy
https://dev.to/adrienchauve/use-a-slack-bot-to-deploy-your-app-347
======
mattbillenstein
Did this last year fronting our saltstack deploys -- it works really well and
is pretty simple really.

